
Good Call to Action button text? - KOYV37
We&#x27;ve recently launched a new ecommerce service, and we&#x27;ve had good interest and strong early sales. However, we think our main button copy isn&#x27;t great and isn&#x27;t converting enough people to the next stage. We started with &quot;Get Quote&quot; (pricing isn&#x27;t straightforward as SaaS, for example), and we&#x27;d love to try a bunch of different options like &quot;Start Now&quot;, &quot;Buy!&quot;, &quot;Get started&quot; etc.
Does anyone have any thoughts on good calls-to-action, or links to any resources that talk about this stuff?<p>Happy to post the link to the site if anyone wants it, but obviously don&#x27;t want this to be a self-promo thing!
======
brudgers
If the product and sales channels suggest that "get quote" is a plausible
strategy, this suggests to me that focusing conversions from a landing page
call to action may not be the critical path to growth _right now_.

The process is of providing quotes is high touch and human-in-the-loop on your
end. The web, the browser, and text all create friction friction. Maybe meat-
eating sales teams will offer better conversions, conversations, and
relationships.

To put it another way, right now the business cannot offer standard pricing.
That's incompatible with ordinary expectations for a website's call to action.
Even worse, there's two decades of negative expectations behind "give me us
email address": giving a company an email address is a commitment to managing
recurring inbox spam for years to come.

So what random advice from the internet do I have? Maybe the call to action is
a phone number to talk to a meat-eating sales person. Maybe the next step is
to get a handle on pricing. Maybe it's to hire the best designer money can
buy.

Good luck.

~~~
KOYV37
This is really useful insight, thank you!

Yes, we're actually trying to automate the quoting element, and make a
traditionally high-touch industry a lot quicker and simpler.

This has genuinely given me something to think about - perhaps we need to stop
thinking about it as a traditional CTA thing...

~~~
brudgers
The core question is who benefits from turning high touch into low touch, the
company or the potential customer? If it is the former, and it often is,
there's nothing in it for the customer other than price competition. However,
for anything of significant business value, the potential cost of a win-lose
relationship, tends to make even a zero dollar price less attractive than
"full retail."

I mean, a free ecommerce platform with a 1% chance folding in the next month,
may not be worth $1000/month cost savings.

~~~
KOYV37
Yeah, very true.

For us, we're aiming to save time (we've got a traditional average quoting
time of days down to seconds), plus adding automated insight and data that
will be of use to the customer.

You're right - Unless we can provide both the speed that makes it useful, and
the confidence of doing a fairly high value transaction completely online,
we'll face an uphill struggle.

~~~
brudgers
I suspect it does little good to reduce quoting time down to seconds if
describing, showing and selling the benefits of automated data and insight
takes many times longer. A fast closing process doesn't matter if the leads
are not qualified.

